# Brisbane Elapid Keepers



## nick_75 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm looking for Brisbane based elapid keepers that would consider having me assist with cleaning and feeding their animals to give me hands on experience in order to complete the "reference by another person who keeps dangerous animals" part of the criteria to get my license upgraded.

I am booked in to do first aid, with snake bite treatment at the start of next month. I have had limited experience with elapids over the last 15 plus years. My earlier experience was from growing up rurally, with regular interaction with mainly RBBs, eastern browns and whip snakes.

I understand that having a stranger around the house and animals is not something most people will want, but hopefully someone out there is willing to give me the experience needed.

Also, if anyone has other ideas on how I can get experience and the referral, please let me know.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Rob (Nov 23, 2020)

Have you tried reaching out to Eipper?


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi Rob,

Yes, I got a reply saying they don't let strangers handle their snakes. Understandable as they have no idea who I am and what my motives are. I hope that this will not be the case with all elapid keepers as I don't personally know anyone keeping elapids these days.


----------

